# 2 ?s about iphone 4s use



## doublewhammy (Apr 10, 2000)

1. Is there any way on calendar to see only a list of events, without the squares showing?

2. Is there any way to redirect incoming junk mail so that it automatically goes to the junk mail folder, and then 'delete all'

Thank you


----------



## SM4SH (Aug 25, 2013)

1. What version of IOS?


2. in order to redirect junk mail you will have to go to the website (such as gmail or yahoo etc.) and set your filtering/spam settings


----------

